# Vantage acoustic query VW-1



## Lynne Sheppard (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello, I've usually play a nylon-stringed acoustic guitar, but have had a Vantage steel-string guitar for many years. While I love my Vantage guitar, I prefer to play my other more folky guitar. I was wondering if anyone would know the history of my Vantage guitar - which has VW-1 on its label. I'm curious to know its age, and if it is a Japanese-made guitar or a more later one. Thank you. Lynne


----------



## tech_1230 (May 26, 2008)

You may be able to find something here . :http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_v.htm , Lots of info on vintage guitars.

SchennE


----------

